# Game 10: Toronto Raptors at Phoenix Suns, Nov 22nd 2005



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 10: Toronto Raptors (1-9) at Phoenix Suns (4-5)*

*Tuesday, November 22nd, 7:00 PM (PST - Arizona), FSN*






















*Starting Lineup*





































Mike James Jalen Rose Morris Peterson Chris Bosh Rafael Araujo

*Reserves*

Charlie Villanueva 
Jose Calderon 
Joey Graham 
Matt Bonner 
Darrick Martin
Loren Woods
Aaron Williams



















*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash Raja Bell Jim Jackson Shawn Marion Kurt Thomas

*Reserves*

Boris Diaw 
James Jones
Brian Grant 
Eddie House 
Pat Burke 



*Raptors' Previous Game:* Toronto earned their first win of the season, after losing its first 9, by defeating the Miami Heat 107-94 at the Air Canada Centre. The Raptors were able to weather 33 points and a near triple-double from Dwayne Wade by using a triple-threat offensive attack. Chris Bosh had 27 points and 12 rebounds, Mike James had 25 points and 6 assists and Jalen Rose had 22 points and 6 assists. The bench was also no slouch, lifted by the presence of its rookies Charlie Villanueva with 8 points and 12 rebounds and Jose Calderon with 8 points and 9 assists. The Raptors trailed by three at the end of three quarters, but then the floodgates were thrown open. Toronto dropped a 40 points quarter on a shocked Miami Heat team, and can only hope their success was a sign of things to come and will translate to further wins for this team.

*Suns' Previous Game:* The Phoenix Suns played a tough game at San Antonio and nearly came out of the SBC center with a win. Missed open shots in the end led to a 91-97 loss. Shawn Marion came through with 22 points, 15 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals and 2 blocks. Steve Nash once again struggled with his shot, but contributed 10 assists (6 turnovers) and 8 rebounds. Leandro Barbosa started the game strong with 14 points in 20 minutes before suffering a Grade 2 sprain of the medial collateral ligament in his left knee, which will cause him to miss 2-3 weeks of action. Suns played well in most of the game, but San Antonio controlled the boards in a third quarter that saw Phoenix outscored by 11. Suns overall gave up 17 offensive rebounds to the tall Spurs team, which is often the case due to the Suns vertical deficiencies.

*Previous Meeting:* Suns swept the regular season series 2-0 last year, and overall have an 11-7 record over Toronto.

*Chris's Game Notes:* Phoenix has to be dissapointed at the loss of Leandro Barbosa, who was in his third year truly beginning to step out as a premier player in this league. Now, they move seldom used Jimmy Jackson into the lineup and hope he can recreate some of the magic he lifted the Suns with last year. Toronto is coming off a win, which alone makes them a dangerous opponent if you do not have your heads straight. Suns should have very little difficulty scoring, but will have to be careful not to allow Toronto's shooters to get hot. Suns will also have to override its weakness and protect the boards from the Raptors, who used 15 offensive rebounds to gain its win over Miami. Phoenix will likely have trouble if they try to double-team Chris Bosh, since Toronto's shooters (like Memphis') when they are hot can surely punish you for doing so. 




*Match-up of the Night*



*Kurt Thomas* versus *Chris Bosh*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Points
<td>Rebounds
<td>Assists
<td>Steals
<td>Blocks
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*8.2*
<td>*5.7*
<td>*1.0*
<td>*.33*
<td>*.78*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*20.2*
<td>*11.4*
<td>*2.5*
<td>*.80*
<td>*.70*
</table>

*Make your predictions HERE! GO SUNS!​*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well if we play smart for all 4 of our quarters in this game, we should be fine, since Toronto has the capability (doesn't mean they will, even if they get the chance) to come back if not put away for good. Hopefully, this will be a good sort of warm-up game for Jim Jackson to get him going for the next few weeks, until Barbosa comes. I expect our bench to play solidly, as well as Nash and Marion, and out-rebound and defend nicely.

Well, go go Suns, and for the love of God don't blow this game.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I did not watch the game but i'd like to know what are your conclusions regarding Jackson's game .

0-7 FG 5 rbds 3 assists 2 stl 1 blk 3 t.o

Obviously the stat line is not so good , but after all , if D'antoni let him on the floor for 35 extended mn , he was surely not bad either .

Is it more or less the game you were expecting from him ? Do you think the coach should keep him in the starting five ?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

JJ didn't look good at all from what I saw. In fact the whole team looked pretty mediocre. It was one of those sloppy games where you're glad you pulled out the win but you don't feel great about it.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

28 points 18 rebounds from Marion... 

Nash played well except 8 turnovers.... he has been turning the ball over a lot lately, but I expect that to go down as the season progresses.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, that game was just plain ugly. Alot of people just got up and left during the game.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Typical Suns fans, can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

congrats on the win

what did you guys think of the raptors


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't get to watch the game. But Bosh is a beast.

I think Bosh will be regarded as top 5 PF in a year or two.


----------

